# Solo Ejemplos PICBASICPRO-PROTEUS



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

Se me ocurrió la idea de crear un tema dedicado a ejemplos sencillos elaborados en PICBASIC y PROTEUS....

la idea es muy simple e indispensable....

1.-Hacer una breve explicación en lo que consiste(tres o cuatro lineas)...
2.-Adjuntar un pantallazo del circuito....
3.-Adjuntar el comprimido que contenga el archivo en Proteus y PicBasic PRO(MicroStudio Plus)
(DSN y BAS o lo que se necesite)
4.-Evitar cualquier comentario que no sea una aportación....
5.-Si funciona o no funciona... no importa... cada quien que lo arregle ajuste o lo deseche..

*Este cuarto punto es el reto  lo sé.... por mi parte no voy a hacer ninguna aclaracion de ningún circuito que yo suba en este tema...*

métodos alternativos de aclaración...
 Mensaje Privado...
 MSN... 
 Señales de humo...
 Abrir temas en Moderacion...
 Abrir temas en donde corresponda
 Telefono
 Etc...

Quien guste agradecer... de antemano les digo "De Nada"....
Quien me quiera regañar... de antemano les digo... "Perdón"...
De igual forma de antemano agradezco a quien quiera colaborar....

siendo tan simple la idea...
empiezo con uno...



> P.D. todo lo demás es considerado  offtopic Fuera de Tema o similar



Desplegar texto en LCD y teclado Matriz 3x3


----------



## Marigel (Jul 9, 2010)

Ejemplo de uso de conversor ADC....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 10, 2010)

Ejemplo Encendido/Apagado motor corriente continua con simulacion de sobre-carga


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2010)

Ejemplo Microcontrolador Hard/Auto Reset ...
Boton--> Hard/Auto reset
Software--> Auto reset
Falla de Alimentacion--> Hard reset


----------



## Marigel (Jul 11, 2010)

Plantilla entrenadora...
(solo archivo Proteus DSN)


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2010)

Ejemplo de Ampliacion a 72 Salidas 80 Entradas Digitales....
***Nota en el ejemplo se deben agregar mas juegos del 74HC573 y 74HC245....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

Ejemplo 1 de manejo de motores PAP unipolar y Bipolar con MicroControlador y L298...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

ejemplo de interruptor tactil.... Encendido/apagado...
el sensor puede ser una lamina comun y corriente...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

Ejemplo de luces intermitentes con pulsadores...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 15, 2010)

Ejemplo Controlador de Servo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 15, 2010)

Ejemplo de comunicación bidireccional Micro/PC Serial con VB6.0 y .Net 2003 (codigo fuente simple)
Requerimiento indispensable:
*Descargar software para comunicacion de puertos virtuales
http://www.eltima.com/products/serialshare/
y Configurar  enlace COM1 y COM2
proteus usa el COM1 (se cambia en el componente COMPIM) y VB usa el COM2(se cambia en el OCX MsComm)
(en caso de crear conflicto con el hardware seleccionar otros y modificar el puerto en el proteus y en VB)
Nota: el diseño no cuenta con el MAX232 o similar


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2010)

Ejemplo Nivel de Carga de Bateria...
**Nota R2 esta calculado para bateria de 12v y el potenciometro solo es para la simulacion de descarga...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2010)

Ejemplo de Alarma con menu de opciones y control de Acceso... clave 1234 y asterisco...
S0->Puerta Principal
S1->Zona 1
S2->Zona 2
Presionar # y 0 en el teclado de matriz para Ayuda....
**Nota el compilador Picbasic genera un Warning mientras compila según leí no es importante es algo sobre la paginacion en el ensamblado...
la clave no se guarda en memoria ni puede ser programada en este ejemplo...
con el boton reset se apaga la bocina de alarma....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2010)

Ejemplo para la creación de caracteres personalizados incluye generador portable(SO WinXP) del código
*Nota: Bajar todos los archivo una sola carpeta y descomprimir....
en la ultima linea del codigo generado me equivoque no es LCDOUT $FE,0 es LCDOUT $FE,1 perdon... pero tarda un monton en compilar el portable y no hice la corrección...


----------



## idontcar3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Generando tonos en el basic con FREQOUT

el circuito es el propuesto por el archivo de ayuda.

colores ivnertidos para mejor visualizacion


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2010)

Fuente de alimentación 12v ininterrumpida para micros (uCUPS)...
Nota:Las empresas Lubeck Mexico no se hacen responsables por daños ocacionados en la aplicacion de este diagrama... 
el diseño ha sido probado con buenos resultados...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 6, 2010)

Ejemplo Para comunicación PC/uC multiusuario vía Internet...

puntos a considerar o notas:

en este ejemplo es necesario armar el diseño según el esquema *no esta simulado* 
(bueno agregarle el cristal y todo lo necesario..ok)
1.- El codigo fuente esta en visual basic 6.0 *no contiene ejecutables*
2.- por el uso de puertos del pc debe desbloquearse en los contrafuegos (firewalls) con los que este protejido el equipo que sea usado como servidor llamese firewall de windows del ruteador o el que tengan instalado ... esto es lo mas complicado recomiendo hacer uso del google al respecto...
3.- Redirigir la IP Publica Dinamica al Equipo que se use como servidor... igual a usar google
4.- si no les funciona no se preocupen muchos batallan (jeje batallamos) mucho en desbloquear y redirigir el puerto...
5.- mmmm creo que es todo... 
6.- ahhhhh  pueden probarlo localmente (clientes y servidor en una misma maquina) abrir un solo servidor y *en el cliente poner la direccion ip o el nombre del equipo* el puerto tiene que ser el mismo en ambos (Cliente y servidor) en el ejemplo puse el 888
7.- otro aaaaaahhh el codigo del servidor esta en la carpeta servidor y el codigo del cliente esta... adivinen...
8.- ahora si creo que es todo... enjoy it!!...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2010)

Reemplazo de KEYPAD ENCODER MM74C922 con PIC16F84A


----------



## lubeck (Ago 22, 2010)

Programador Puerto Paralelo *Lubeck uCIIBURN®*
Naaa.... 100% Free...
Programador con protocolo ICSP 
Informacion http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/30277d.pdf
Alimentacion: Fuente Regulada 12v (minimo 500mA)
Conector paralelo DB25
Pines de Pic 8-18-28-40  Memorias Fam 24
Incluye Archivo HWP para WINPIC800 (copiar archivo a carpeta hardware del WINPIC)
Download Link http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/WinPic800.zip 
Indicador de Lectura/Escritura (No retirar uC mientras este encendido el RED-LED)
Especiales Agradecimientos a Limbo y Carlos Jara miembros de Foros de Electronica....
Probado!!!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 30, 2010)

Ve este link....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/

normalmente aqui no se hacen pedidos se orienta al aprendizaje.... 

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Sep 3, 2010)

Reloj/Fecha con DS1307


----------



## Roboki (Oct 8, 2010)

pues los circuitos publicados se ven interesantes tratare de realizarlos para enternder mejor esto de la programacion de pics je je saludos...


----------



## ELROJO (Oct 21, 2010)

Gracias por la aportacion muy buenos proyectos luego me dare la tarea de compartir unos circuitos escenciales y muy inmunes al ruido cuando utilices cargas inductivas de corriente alterna por medio de un circuito denominado red snubber para elminiar todo tipo de interferencia para poder interactuar con proyectos de corriente alterna


----------



## snakewather (Oct 22, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Reloj/Fecha con DS1307



Saludos @lubeck gracias por tus aportes he aprendido muchas cosas que no sabia he estado manejando el PBP y me parece un muy buen compilador.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 7, 2010)

Potenciometro Digital i2c AD524X....

A este hay que echarle un poco de tatema con la trama de instrucciones...


```
I2CWRITE PSDA,PSCL,%01101000,[B]%00000000[/B],[adj]
```
(lo marcado es la trama de instrucciones)

me costo uno y la mitad del otro entenderle 
Enjoy!!!... es un espécimen muy raro y quizas en peligro de extinción...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2010)

Control de dispositivos PIC2550 con USB VB6-Proteus-PBP

para modificarlos y compilarlos se requiere de MPASMWIN...
http://melabs.com/support/mpasm.htm
(instalarlo en el disco raiz y campiar el nombre de la carpeta lo mas corto posible)

en el menu del microcode buscar compile and option y palomear use MPASM



si al compilarlos les marca un error ver este...
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?PHPSESSID=8ea43abeef608b0410bf66e4001248c5&topic=13406.60

ver este link...
http://www.mikroingenieria.uni.cc/USBCONN_VB6_1.html
(copiarlos en directorio raiz los ejemplos)

peeeeeero antes este...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/compilado-errores-monumentales-software-46454/#post398556


----------



## lubeck (Nov 25, 2010)

Comunicacion con modulos RF Pic2Pic

* Tener mucho cuidado con la alimentacion de los modulos algunos transmisores se alimentan con 12v y los receptores con 5v (con esas tensiones se obtienen buenos resultados)


----------



## serc12 (Dic 5, 2010)

brother no tendras uno que sea de sensado de humedad que utilices el sensor hs1101 ????? si es q lo tienes un favor publicalo me seria de gran ayuda


----------



## minssss (Dic 5, 2010)

podrian colocar un ejemplo donde conecten la pantalla lcd 16x2 en el puerto a del pic 16f877a, yo lo he hecho pero nunca en ese puerto porque da problemas

DEFINE LCD_DREG PORTa  
DEFINE LCD_DBIT 4   
DEFINE LCD_RSREG PORTa 
DEFINE LCD_RSBIT 4  
DEFINE LCD_EREG PORTa  
DEFINE LCD_EBIT 5
DEFINE LCD_BITS 4
DEFINE LCD_LINES 2    
DEFINE OSC 4



que es lo que estoy haciendo mal...?


----------



## nemesismx10 (Dic 25, 2010)

Hola, muy buenos aportes andabaa buscando algo parecido en la generacion de tonos musicales y bueno gracias por los ejemplos.
Oye minssss ya pudiste manejar la LCD? creo que hay un problema con DEFINE LCD_DBIT 4, esto indica que vas a tomar la conexion del lcd y el pic desde el puerto(a) del 4 a 7 del pic, pero cual es el error que te marca exactamente?


----------



## serc12 (Dic 26, 2010)

o brother en tu lcd me parece que te falta definir al puerto A como salida digitales ya q ese puerto trabaja tambien como analogo digital configura eso o si no ve al manual de ayuda del programa q estas utilizando y ahi veras como lo configuran ...........


----------



## Roboki (Ene 17, 2011)

buenos ejmplo he realido a modo de prueba algunos de ellos y me han funcionado...


----------



## banistelrroy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola a todos en el foro muchas gracias por las dudas que son despejadas a muchos de los integrantes de este foro pues aquí les traigo un resulta que tome un ejemplo de manejo del LCD del libro de Micro controladores Pic Basic - Carlos A Reyes que trabaja con el PIC16F628A y he realizado el ejemplo en el cual he adjuntado en libro explica detalladamente de cómo realizarlo pero al simularlo en proteus no funciona.
Algo importante este programa no configura los bits pertenecientes al LCD pues se dice que cuando no especificas la configuración este lo programa por defecto y el lcd lo reconoce como si estuviera conectado por defecto quedando asi :
BITS DEL LCD A0----A3/PROPORCIONALMENTE /D4…..D7 RS: A4 RW:GND E:RB3
Invoco a los miembros de este foro para solucionar este incoveniente
anexo la simulacion del proteus


----------



## lubeck (Feb 19, 2011)

Potenciometro digital con 628a....

aqui solo saque el codigo en pbp,el diseño salio de aca...
http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...adores-pic/potenciometro-digital/volumen.html

chistoso el metodo ,pero funciona


----------



## joselo005 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola que tal me uno a esto,dejare un pequeño aporte,la funcionalidad del circuito es medir corriente que consume la fuente de corriente a traves de la caida de tension en la resistencia R3,la diferecia de tension que muestra el multimetro es cuando se simula en Proteus,en la realidad no hay tal diferencia.La tension medida es proporcional a de la corriente es de 0-5V


----------



## harrito89 (May 13, 2011)

HOLA COMPAÑEROS

aqui les dejo mi primer aporte, se trata de una sumador de 4 cifras, con un teclado matricial de 4*3, un LCD y el famoso pic16f84. adjunto la simulacion en proteus y el codigo en picbasic...

espero q les sea de bastante ayuda...

saludos desde COLOMBIA!!


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2011)

Expansores 16 I/O Con I2C MCP23017 / MCP23S17 y Pic 16f628A

Solo una muestra del manejo de esos CI... para descubrir todas su bondades es necesario estar muy de la mano con el Datashit....


----------



## luisnegropitense (Jun 12, 2011)

Oye como hacen para no poner los cables y solo poner como tipo terminales en proteus??? y como hago para subir mi proyecto?? creo que tengo uno bueno =/


----------



## lubeck (Jun 12, 2011)

Para poner Terminales...





Para subir hay dos botones uno Enviar Respuesta y otro Ir a Avanzado aqui abajito de este recuadro, le das Ir a Avanzado y en gestionar Archivos Adjuntos... pones el ".rar" le das click en subir....

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Conectaar un teclado PS/2 a un uC 
este ejemplo no esta simulado hay que armarlo y *ojo cristal de 20MHz....*
para ver el código de cada tecla estirar la imagen insertada en proteus....


----------



## rivjoma (Jun 26, 2011)

ayuda,
necesito su ayuda para configurar el pic16f628 para el uso de una matriz 5x7
el programa compila bien, pero a la hora de correrlo fisica mente no me funciona
cmcon=7                            ;convierte el puerto A en digital
trisa=0                            ;hace salida todo el puerto A
trisb=0                            ;convierte en salidas el puerto B
x var byte                         ;crea variable x de 255


animacion:
for x=1 to 10                               ;repetir esta secuencia 10 veces
   porta=%0000001 ortb=%0010000ause 4  ;esperar 4ms cada escena
   porta=%0000010 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%0000100 ortb=%1111000ause 4
   porta=%0001000 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%1000000 ortb=%0010000ause 4
   next
for x=1 to 10                              ;repetir esta secuencia 10 veces
   porta=%0000001 ortb=%0010000ause 4  ;esperar 4ms cada escena
   porta=%0000010 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%0000100 ortb=%1111000ause 4
   porta=%0001000 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%1000000 ortb=%0010000ause 4
   next
for x=1 to 10                               ;repetir esta secuencia 10 veces
   porta=%0000001 ortb=%0010000ause 4  ;esperar 4ms cada escena
   porta=%0000010 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%0000100 ortb=%1111000ause 4
   porta=%0001000 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%1000000 ortb=%0010000ause 4
   next
for x=1 to 10                              ;repetir esta secuencia 1o veces
   porta=%0000001 ortb=%0010000ause 4  ;esperar 4ms cada escena
   porta=%0000010 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%0000100 ortb=%1111000ause 4
   porta=%0001000 ortb=%0100111ause 4
   porta=%1000000 ortb=%0010000ause 4
   next
goto animacion                             ;ir a animacion
end


----------



## alexao1 (Mar 26, 2012)

buenas tardes

mi nombre es jose y necesito saber con que version de proteus puedo abrir este proyecto muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Mar 26, 2012)

> mi nombre es jose y necesito saber con que version de proteus puedo abrir este proyecto muchas gracias



Hola Jose con 7.7 SP2 o posteriori seguro que lo abre....



Aprovecho para subir un diseño chistoso... 

DAC con PIC16f628A (tan solo de 15 etapas  pero algo es algo no?)....

*con chistoso me refiero a que no lo he visto por ningun lado y lo saque de chiripa leyendo el datashit del 16f628A, seguramente se podra con aquellos pic que cuenten con comparadores o voltajes de referencia...


----------



## alexao1 (Mar 27, 2012)

hola lubeck es jose de nuevo , yo tengo el proteus 7.6 y no me abre este proyecto ,si ud es tan amable y me da pautas para abrir este proyecto ,le agradeceria muchisimo...bueno muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Mar 28, 2012)

alexao1, consigue el proteus 7.7 sp2   y comenta......

lubeck... tengo un proyecto que qya lo tengo listo solo quiero agregarle algo mas, y te pregunto antes de postear el codigo aqui, si puedes hecharme una mano en lo que puedas... como ves??? y otra duda el potenciometro digital lo has probado con un ampli de audio????


----------



## lubeck (Mar 28, 2012)

> si puedes hecharme una mano en lo que puedas... como ves??


pues si... si puedo con gusto...



> otra duda el potenciometro digital lo has probado con un ampli de audio????



no en audio no lo he probado, honestamente no me acuerdo, pero creo que lo arme tal cual el diseño y medi la tension nada mas... y me parece recordar que lo utilice para un LDC 16x2...


----------



## lubeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Creacion de Dispositivo USB Joystick con 18f4550....

*Video tutorial*  de como crear el firmware para que windows reconozca el dispositivo como Joystick...

PArte I






Parte II





Anexo simulacion en proteus, las Herramientas y el ejemplo de como modificar el codigo generado por el EasyHID Wizard para enviar los datos del Pic(joystick) al PC... 

PD. perdon por la mala calidad del video pero es fastidiosisimo hacerlos y subirlos , como siempre espero que les sea util....


----------



## alejandrozama (Mar 30, 2012)

hola lubeck, no se si podrias hacer algunos ejemplos de como utilizar la interrupcion externa ya que he tratado de realizar un programa pero no he tenido exito, de antemano gracias y estare pendiente de tu post


----------



## lubeck (Mar 30, 2012)

*Parte III de la Creacion de Joystick USB con 18f4550*


----------



## lubeck (Mar 30, 2012)

Parte IV






Anexo nuevo archivo de ejemplo...

Thanks 4 Watching....


----------



## lubeck (Mar 31, 2012)

Interrupcion Externa con RB0/Int en Pic 16f628A...

Nota... las interrupciones no son efectivas cuando se hace uso de la instruccion PAUSE debido a que esta instruccion en realidad no pausa sino que congela el micro, se deberia llamar Freeze en lugar de pause


----------



## tecniloco80 (Abr 2, 2012)

este es un ejemplo de como probar el puerto serial para grabar memoria i2c 




http://www.4shared.com/rar/_tfcSkDx/matrix_tecni_basic.html



hola lubeck, no se si podrias ayudarme baje tu ejemplo Creacion de Dispositivo USB Joystick con 18f4550 pero no me compila el codigo me salen estos errores

```
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 116:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 117:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 119:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 123:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 126:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 127:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 128:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 129:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
Error[180]c:\picbasicpro\usb18mem.asm 180:RES directiva cannot reserve odd number of bytes in pic18 absolute mode
too many errors
```


----------



## tecniloco80 (Abr 3, 2012)

Bueno ya resolvi el problema y quiero contarles como lo arregle por si le pasa a otro al parecer es la version del compilador yo tenia el pbp 2.60 con mpasm 5.35 y me funciono con el pbp 2.50 y mpsam 5.20


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Abr 4, 2012)

que tal electronics ..

esto ya lo había posteado en otro tema, pero solo reyvilla medio su ayuda y no sé en que me equivoque o bien como hacerle, el caso es que  tengo este programa y lo que quiero o lo único que hace falta es hacer que se apague con solo mantener pulsado el botón mm que sean 3 seg y pun que se apague
la verdad ya le di vueltas al asunto y no aun no me queda, como dije espero por favor me ayuden y solo me falta ese dato pienso ponerlo como ejemplo ya con diagramas de proteus y el code en PBP... bueno saludos
este es el code:


```
INCLUDE "modedefs.bas" 

@ device pic12F683, FCMEN_OFF
@ device pic12F683, IESO_OFF
@ device pic12F683, BOD_OFF
@ device pic12F683, CPD_OFF
@ device pic12F683, PROTECT_OFF
@ device pic12F683, MCLR_OFF
@ device pic12F683, PWRT_ON
@ device pic12F683, WDT_OFF
@ device pic12F683, INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT

OSCCON = $60 ' Internal 4MHz osc
DEFINE OSC 4
ADCON0 = 0 ' A/D off
CMCON0 = 7 ' Comparators off
ANSEL = 0     ' Set all digital
WPU = 0 ' Internal pull-ups = off
trisio = $8
pulsador var GPIO.3
led1 var GPIO.1
led2 var GPIO.2
led3 var GPIO.0
led4 var GPIO.4
led5 var GPIO.5
GPIO=0


inicio:
if pulsador=0 then ;pregunta si el pulsador es 0 entonces
gosub trampa ;salta a la etiqueta ciclo
goto prendido1 ;de lo contrario salta a la etiqueta prendido
endif
goto inicio

prendido1: ;etiqueta de salto
low led5
pause 200
high led1 
pause 200 ;saque 1L por el pueto b.0
pregunta: ;etiqueta de salto
if pulsador=0 then ; pregunta si el pulsador es 0 entonces
goto prendido2 ; salta a la etiqueta apagado
endif
goto pregunta ;salte a pregunta hasta que presione nuevamente el pulsador

prendido2:
low led1
pause 200
high led2
pause 200
pregunta2:
if pulsador=0 then
goto prendido3
endif
goto pregunta2

prendido3:
low led1
pause 200
low led2
pause 200
high led3
pause 200
pregunta3: 
if pulsador=0 then 
endif

apagar:
pause 200
low led1
low led2
low led3
pause 200
preguntafinal:
if pulsador=0 then 
goto preguntafinal
endif
goto inicio ;salte a la etiqueta inicio

trampa: ; etiqueta para salto llamada ciclo
if pulsador=0 then goto trampa ;si pulsador sigue presionado salte a trampa
return ;casco contrario retorne a la linea donde se quedo
end
```


----------



## lubeck (Abr 4, 2012)

Oscilador externo para el Timer1 en pic 16f628A

* en este ejemplo hay que armarlo.. he echo dos proyectos con este metodo de timer y en la simulacion que anexo no parpadea el led, y en la otra que hice si lo hace... pero armado en la realidad funciona sin problemas...

* se tiene que tener en cuenta que algunos programadores de pic no estan diseñados correctamente y si se usa el oscilador interno y sin el MCLR puede no reconocerlo al querer regrabarlo y se podria pensar que el pic se daño pero no es asi, el pic si sirve y el programador esta mal diseñado....
ver este tema

Video de funcionamiento...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SC1gIOuXa8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lubeck (Abr 5, 2012)

Manejo del comparador 2 con interrupcion del modulo de comparadores en pic 16f628A, ver instructivo para instalar el simulador de fuente de voltaje y corriente...


----------



## linuzpro (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola tecniloco80,en vb.net hiciste el programa para grabar la eeprom ? Tenes el codigo para ver si puedo hacer algo parecido pero para escribir con un PCF 8574 ^^


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 6, 2012)

Excelentes aportes compañeros, de verdad que abre mucho las fronteras a la programación con picbasic pro, felicitaciones, ya subire algunos ejemplitos míos por aquí, sigamos así...saludoss


----------



## lubeck (Abr 7, 2012)

Arme el Ejemplo del Joystick....


cometi un error en el codigo, donde puse....

```
DUO:
  USBBufferCount = 8    
  USBService                                    
  USBOut 1, USBBuffer, USBBufferCount, DUO 
 return
```

debe decir...


```
DUO:
  USBBufferCount = 4      
  USBService                                    
  USBOut 1, USBBuffer, USBBufferCount, DUO 
 return
```


si al compilar el ejemplo les marca un error pueden ser los fusibles, eliminen ls primeras lineas y configurenlos manualmente desde el programador asi...



les muestro video de funcionamento....


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 14, 2012)

crack! te doy un 10! me ayudaste mucho con tus videos.


saludos.


----------



## chapin (Abr 14, 2012)

buenisma informacion gracias lubeck


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Parte IV
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dGLkIAwt40
> 
> ...



Hola Lubeck,

al intentar compilar tu codigo para hacer pruebas me arroja este error:

ERROR: Macro USBINIT? not found in macro file
ERROR: Macro USBSERVICE? not found in macro file
ERROR: Macro USBOUT? not found in macro file

sabes que podría estar haciendo mal?

muchas gracias por tu gran trabajo.


saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 15, 2012)

tendras mal instalado algo o no usas pbp 2.50 y MPASM 5.20... no se me ocurre otra cosa...

apenas ayer alguien queria usar un 18f4550 y ni siquiera tenia instaldo el MPASM  .. asi que no se...puede ser cualquier cosa...


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> tendras mal instalado algo o no usas pbp 2.50 y MPASM 5.20... no se me ocurre otra cosa...
> 
> apenas ayer alguien queria usar un 18f4550 y ni siquiera tenia instaldo el MPASM  .. asi que no se...puede ser cualquier cosa...





Hola amigo Lubeck,

he usado diferentes versiones tanto de pbp, como  de mpasm (las que indicas también, hasta las nuevas versiones) y nada por favor podría indicarme que cambios hacer para migrarlo a mplab ide y usar c18 para compilarlo?

Gracias de verdad.


----------



## biker2k3 (May 11, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Para poner Terminales...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMXawEcwnrE
> 
> Para subir hay dos botones uno Enviar Respuesta y otro Ir a Avanzado aqui abajito de este recuadro, le das Ir a Avanzado y en gestionar Archivos Adjuntos... pones el ".rar" le das click en subir....
> ...



Hola que tal te comento que quiero emular un teclado PS2, logre enviar codigos y hacer que el pic escriba en un notepad con un 12f683 a 8mhz, pero no me funciona el tema de la inicializacion. Arranco la PC con un teclado normal y despues pongo mi circuito pero la idea es que arranque directamente con el pic. 
 Lei por ahi que usan cristales de 20Mhz, es realmente necesario? yo envio comandos perfectamente pero capaz se necesita para recibir.


----------



## lubeck (May 17, 2012)

Emulador de Teclado PS2 con pic 16f877A
*este ejemplo hay que armarlo(no esta simulado), y usa  Xtal de 20MHz
se presiona boton para desplegar palabra "Lubeck" en la PC

Nota: y no se la razon del porque no funciona con adaptadores PS2 a USB.... para que no pregunten 
imagino que el adaptador no proporciona suficiente corriente al pic.


----------



## biker2k3 (May 17, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Emulador de Teclado PS2 con pic 16f877A
> *este ejemplo hay que armarlo(no esta simulado), y usa  Xtal de 20MHz
> se presiona boton para desplegar palabra "Lubeck" en la PC
> 
> ...



Te funciona prendiendo la pc con el pic conectado? o la tenes que prender con teclado y despues cambiarlo?


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2012)

> o la tenes que prender con teclado y despues cambiarlo?



Si.... prender con telclado despues cambiarlo..., es solo un ejemplo de como se envian un ascii mediante el puerto ps/2


----------



## patryksim (May 28, 2012)

hola lubeck lei tu informacion y esta muy buena en mi caso trabajo para enviar datos a la PC via usb con un pic18f4550 en mikrobasic pro sabes como hacer para que la computadora me reconozca esto como si se tratase de un teclado?


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2012)

> hola lubeck lei tu informacion y esta muy buena en mi caso trabajo para enviar datos a la PC via usb con un pic18f4550 en mikrobasic pro sabes como hacer para que la computadora me reconozca esto como si se tratase de un teclado?



Nunca lo he hecho... pero supongo que hay que modificar los descriptores...  a ver si en estos dias lo intento y subo un ejemplo...si me sale claro


----------



## lesaca (Jul 22, 2012)

Este es mi primer aporte, es un circuito que muesta la frecuencia y el voltaje en un lcd
he usado un conversor ad del pic para la lectura de la tension, para la frecuencia la instruccion count.
Espero le sirva a alguien y me ayuden a mejorarlo







aqui stan la simulacion y el pbp
http://www.4shared.com/zip/-drB1FEL/FRECUENCIA_VOLTIOS.html


----------



## gAb (Sep 4, 2012)

Mil gracias compañeros


----------



## gAb (Sep 12, 2012)

Bueno, para no pedir si ofrecer, empezaré compartiendo lo que llevo de momento del proyecto.
Con lo recopilado en el foro, un poco de aquí y otro poco de allá, he ido implementando este proyecto, se trata de construir una red Maestro-Esclavos, en la que el control lo tendrá un 16F877A y los esclavos serán 16F876A, comunicados en principio por RS232, pero que será modificado para 485 ya que ofrece distancias de comunicación mucho mayores.
El proyecto no está acabado, aun así, los ejemplos de uso de Teclado, LCD, Reloj de tiempo real DS1307, Memorias 24LC1025 y comunicación 232 son completamente operativos. Incluso el reset por software del 16F877A, que fue sacado de estas mismas páginas.
Funcionamiento:
El 16F877A inicializa, mostrando mensajes por LCD y enviándolos por 232 a una conexión prevista para monitorización por PC. Carga datos del reloj DS1307, introduce datos en varios bancos de memoria 24LC1025, y pasa a un menú en el que se puede seleccionar: ejemplo de encendido de un led de forma intermitente, ejemplo de encendido de un led de forma fija, ejemplo de almacenado de datos adquiridos por teclado en una variable temporal, muestra de dichos datos almacenados, reset por software, y sub-menú de comunicación con red (de momento con un solo elemento). Submenú: envío de comandos al esclavo y espera de respuesta, y envío de comandos, espera respuesta y envía resultado (control del esclavo).
El 16F876A incorpora un microswitch de 8 pines con el cual se programa la dirección en red del esclavo (0-255), 6 entradas digitales y 6 salidas de actuación (otros esclavos llevarán analizadores analógicos (sondas de temperatura, velocímetros, etc)).
Siguiendo las directivas de lubeck, pediría que se acaten las peticiones del post incial: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solo-ejemplos-picbasicpro-proteus-39938/


----------



## mmmartin (Oct 9, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Para poner Terminales...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMXawEcwnrE
> 
> Para subir hay dos botones uno Enviar Respuesta y otro Ir a Avanzado aqui abajito de este recuadro, le das Ir a Avanzado y en gestionar Archivos Adjuntos... pones el ".rar" le das click en subir....
> ...



Hola, buenas tardes!
estoy experimentado con el teclado PS2 para posicionar un servo segun la tecla pulsada en el teclado ps2.
He montado este circuito del amigo Lubeck y funciona perfecto  osea, el pic reconoce la tecla pulsada y la muestra en el lcd.
ahora empieza mi problema, que seguro que es una tonteria pero no doy con la solucion!
Habro el fichero pbp con MPLAB y al compilarlo, me da errores en la configuracion de los fuses.
Lo soluciones colocandoles un ' delante para que salte la linea y compila bien (al menos no da errores)
grabo el pic con icprog, con la misma configuracion de los fuses del fichero hex original, y lo graba sin problemas, pero luego no funciona el circuito.

no se que puede ser!!

tengo 
MPLAB V8.15A.00.00
PBP247

no es el primer programa que hago, pero con este, no hay manera

agradezco de antemano vuestra ayuda

Un saludo


solucionado!
compilado con micro code studio


----------

